# Vintage Double T Watch Parts



## Bean_counter (May 22, 2015)

As most know I'm a huge texas Tech fan. I bought a few old tech watches and had my buddy Longbeard cast them for me when I was at his place in West Virginny. The parts are applied on carbon fiber. The component set is a stainless steel liberty which is made in the USA. Hope You like it, I love it!

Reactions: Way Cool 12


----------



## Kevin (May 22, 2015)

And as you know I'm a big Red Raider fan too. That thing is WAYYY too cool.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (May 22, 2015)

That's just awesome, Michael! I've been seeing some pretty sweet watch parts blanks in a number of places lately and it makes me really want to try and get my hands on one...


----------



## justallan (May 23, 2015)

Very cool, Michael. Every part of it. One thing that I did notice was the time, "Look-it there Fellas, it's five-O-Clock again!"

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 23, 2015)

@Kevin ...I have an old watch you can have if you want it's parts...


----------



## ripjack13 (May 23, 2015)

That is a cool pen too...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (May 23, 2015)

Very nice! Might not want to show that around town, people are sure to want one! Tony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## manbuckwal (May 23, 2015)

Very cool Michael !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (May 24, 2015)

Great blank and a great pen.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (May 24, 2015)

Great job, that's the kind of pen you could command bucks from in the right crowd!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rdabpenman (May 26, 2015)

Looks great from here.
Well done.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

